# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  وتجتنب الأسود ورود ماء

## أبو الفداء أحمد بن طراد

روى أبو الفتح بهاء الدين محمد بن أحمد بن منصور الأبشيهي المحلي :{852:ت} (*) في كتابه " المستطرف في كل فن مستظرف ":
أن بعض الملوك طلع يوماً إلى أعلى قصره يتفرج، فلاحت منه التفاتة، فرأى امرأة
على سطح دار إلى جانب قصره لم ير الراؤن أحسن منها، فالتفت إلى بعض جواريه، فقال
لها: لمن هذه؟ فقالت: يا مولاي هذه زوجة غلامك فيروز، قال: فنزل الملك وقد خامره
حبها، وشغف بها، فاستدعى بفيروز، وقال له: يا فيروز، قال: لبيك يا مولاي، قال: خذ
هذا الكتاب وامض به إلى البلد الفلانية، وائتني بالجواب، فأخذ فيروز الكتاب، وتوجه إلى
منزله، فوضع الكتاب تحت رأسه، وجهز أمره، وبات ليلته، فلما أصبح ودع أهله وسار
طالباً لحاجة الملك، ولم يعلم بما قد دبره الملك، وأما الملك فإنه لما توجه فيروز قام مسرعاً
وتوجه متخفياً إلى دار فيروز، فقرع الباب قرعاً خفيفاً، فقالت امرأة فيروز: من بالباب؟
قال: أنا الملك سيد زوجك، ففتحت له، فدخل وجلس، فقالت له: أرى مولانا اليوم عندنا،
فقال: زائر. فقالت: أعوذ بالله من هذه الزيارة، وما أظن فيها خيراً، فقال لها: ويحك إنني
الملك سيد زوجك، وما أظنك عرفتني فقالت: بل عرفتك يا مولاي، ولقد علمت أنك
الملك، ولكن سبقتك الأوائل في قولهم:
سأترك ماءكم من غير ورد     **    وذاك لكثرة الوراد فيه
إذا سقط الذباب على طعام    *  *   رفعت يدي ونفسي تشتهيه
وتجتنب الأسود ورود ماء     *  *  إذا كان الكلاب ولغن فيه
ويرتجع الكريم خميص بطن   *  *    ولا يرضى مساهمة السفيه
وما أحسن يا مولاي قول الشاعر:
قل للذي شفه الغرام بنا    *   *  وصاحب الغدر غير مصحوب
والله لا قال قائل أبداً         قد أكل الليث فضلة الذيب
ثم قالت: أيها الملك تأتي إلى موضع شرب كلبك تشرب منه، قال: فاستحيا الملك من
كلامها وخرج وتركها، فنسي نعله في الدار، هذا ما كان من الملك. وأما ما كان من فيروز،
فإنه لما خرج وسار تفقد الكتاب، فلم يجمه معه في رأسه، فتذكر أنه نسيه تحت فراشه،
فرجع إلى داره، فوافق وصوله عقب خروج الملك من داره، فوجد نعل الملك في الدار،
فطاش عقله، وعلم أن الملك لم يرسله في هذه السفرة إلا لأمر يفعله، فسكت ولم يبد كلاماً،
وأخذ الكتاب، وسار إلى حاجة الملك، فقضاها، ثم عاد إليه، فأنعم عليه بمائة دينار،
فمضى فيروز إلى السوق، واشترى ما يليق بالنساء، وهيأ هدية حسنة وأتى إلى زوجته،
فسلم عليها، وقال لها: قومي إلى زيارة بيت أبيك، قالت وما ذاك؟ قال: إن الملك أنعم
علينا وأريد أن تظهري لأهلك ذلك، قالت: حباً وكرامة، ثم قامت من ساعتها، وتوجهت
إلى بيت أبيها، ففرحوا بها، وبما جاءت به معها، فأقامت عند أهلها شهر، فلم يذكرها
زوجها ولا ألم بها، فأتى إليه أخوها، وقال له يا فيروز: إما أن تخبرنا بسبب غضبك، وإما
أن تحاكمنا إلى الملك، فقال: إن شئتم الحكم، فافعلوا، فما تركت لها علي حقاً، فطلبوه إلى
الحكم، فأتى معهم، وكان القاضي إذ ذاك عند الملك جالساً الى جانبه، فقال أخو الصبية:
أيد الله مولانا قاضي القضاة إني أجرت هذا الغلام بستاناً سالم الحيطان ببئر ماء معين
عامرة، وأشجار مثمرة، فأكل ثمره، وهدم حيطانه، وأخرب بئره، فالتفت القاضي إلى فيوز،
وقال له: ما تقول يا غلام؟ فقال فيروز: أيها القاضي قد تسلمت هذا البستان وسلمته إليه
أحسن ما كان، فقال القاضي: هل سلم إليك البستان كما كان؟ قال: نعم، ولكن أريد منه
السبب لرده. قال القاضي: ما قولك؟ قال: والله يا مولاي ما رددت البستان كراهة فيه،
وإنما جئت يوماً من الأيام، فوجدت فيه أثر الأسد، فخفت أن يغتالني، فحرمت دخول
البستان كراماً للأسد، قال: وكان الملك متكئاً فاستوى جالساً، وقال: يا فيروز ارجع إلى
بستانك آمناً مطمئناً، فوالله أن الأسد دخل البستان ولم يؤثر فيه أثراً، ولا التمس منه ورقاً،
ولا ثمراً ولا شيئاً، ولم يلبث فيه غير لحظة يسيرة، وخرج من غير بأس، ووالله ما رأيت مثل
بستانك، ولا أشد احترازاً من حيطانه على شجره، قال: فرجع فيروز إلى داره، ورد
زوجته، ولم يعلم القاضي ولا غيره بشيء من ذلك والله أعلم.
ثم قال عليه ـ الرحمة ـ : وهذا كله مما يأتي به الإنسان من غرائب الكنايات الواردة على سبيل الرمز، ومنه ما يجده
المتستر في أمره من الراحة في كتمان حاله مع لزوم الصدق، ورضا الخصم بما وافق مراده.
_____________________
(*) من اللطائف في تاريخ ميلاد الأبشيهي ووفاته أن سنة ولادته كانت عام ( 790هـ) ، أي ما يوافق تاريخ وفاة أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن موسى اللخمي الغرناطي الشاطبي صاحب الموافقات، وسنة وفاته كانت عام ( 852) أي ما توافق وفاة الحافظ أبو الفضل أحمد بن علي بن محمد بن محمد الكناني بن علي بن أحمد العسقلاني (ابن حجر ) الفلسطيني المصري ، فولد في وفاة عالم ومات مع عالم .

----------


## ابن رجب

تسلم .. 

وفيما أحسب أن البعض قد نسبها الى الشافعي ولا أدري .. 
هلا أفدتنا

----------


## أبو الفداء أحمد بن طراد

ما الذي روي عن الإمام الشافعي تلكم الحكاية ، أم الشعر ؟؟ ! إن كان الشعر فهي لا تثبت له فذلك الشعر واضح أنه لأحد المولدين والشافعي كما تدري حجة في اللغة والله أعلم .
وتلكم الحكاية رواها أيضاً أبو بكربن علي بن عبد الله الأزراري الحموي تقي الدين بن حجة :{837:ت}
وتناص مع هاتيك الأبيات أبو الصعب حنا بن أسعد بن جريس اللبناني النصراني :{1315:ت}: في قوله :
ولا أرضى خَليطاً في إِناءٍ       وَقَلبي عن صَفيِ الهون ناءٍ
فَذا شَرَفٌ بنفس ذوي عَلاءٍ       وَتجتنب الأسود ورود ماءٍ
والله المستعان

----------


## ابن رجب

> ما الذي روي عن الإمام الشافعي تلكم الحكاية ، أم الشعر ؟؟ ! إن كان الشعر فهي لا تثبت له فذلك الشعر واضح أنه لأحد المولدين والشافعي كما تدري حجة في اللغة والله أعلم .
> وتلكم الحكاية رواها أيضاً أبو بكربن علي بن عبد الله الأزراري الحموي تقي الدين بن حجة :{837:ت}
> وتناص مع هاتيك الأبيات أبو الصعب حنا بن أسعد بن جريس اللبناني النصراني :{1315:ت}: في قوله :
> ولا أرضى خَليطاً في إِناءٍ       وَقَلبي عن صَفيِ الهون ناءٍ
> فَذا شَرَفٌ بنفس ذوي عَلاءٍ       وَتجتنب الأسود ورود ماءٍ
> والله المستعان


الأبيات الشعرية وليست القصة ولا أدري من أين اتيت بهذا .

----------


## أبو الفداء أحمد بن طراد

يبدو أن الشعر لأحد المولدين وليس للشافعي فهو ليس في ديوانه ، وأظن أن أسلوب الشافعي يكون أرقى من هذا ، أضف إلى ذلك أن الإمام أبو عبد الله شمس الدين محمد بن أبي بكر بن سعد بن أيوب بن حُريز مكي زين الدين الزرعي الدمشقي الحنبلي:{751:ت}:
أورد هاتيك الأبيات في كتابه " عدة الصابرين وذخيرة الشاكرين " دون نسبة لأحد ولو كان قد ثبت عن الشافعي لقال ، كما أن كتب الأدب تورد ذلك ولا تنسب لأحد من الشعراء ، والفعل ليدل على الفاعل أو كما قال :
فانظر لفعل الفتى تعرف مناسبه ** إن الفعال لأصل المرء إعلام

----------

